
Building a better apple (2011) - Tomte
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/11/21/crunch
======
Tomte
Some time ago I came across an apple database, like IMDB for apples. Users
were reviewing apple cultivars, and there was lots of information about those
apples and their typical diseases.

Unfortunately, it seems I hadn't bookmarked it, but if somebody could point me
there I'd be grateful.

~~~
Someone
[https://www.orangepippin.com/apples](https://www.orangepippin.com/apples)?

~~~
Tomte
Thank you!

------
2trill2spill
A Honeycrisp grown In the Upper Midwest is still the best and unfortunately
the most expensive apple you can buy.

~~~
Tomte
I've never seen it in German stores. Pity.

We've got two big fruit regions, the region around Hamburg, and the region
around Lake Constance. I remember fondly how as a child my family was taking a
holiday in the Lake Constance region and we tasted all those apples I hadn't
heard of before (well, I think I never really registered apple sorts besides
"sweet red" and "sour green". Names like Berlepsch.

~~~
2trill2spill
Yea it's amazing how many different apples there are. But if you found a
Honeycrisp in Germany it won't be as good as one grown in the Upper Midwest
region or other select regions(Upstate NY and Washington State). There's a lot
of Honeycrisp grown in Chile and New Zealand and although good they are not as
good as a local apple and they are the same 4$ dollars a pound. In fact the
University of Minnesota the creator of both apples actually will only let
specific growers in the Upper Midwest, Upstate New York and Washington State
grow the SweetTango to keep quality high[1].

[1]:[https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2014/11/10/358530280/wa...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2014/11/10/358530280/want-
to-grow-these-apples-youll-have-to-join-the-club)

